# Test e and Anadrol 50



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi guys,
            In need of some advice 
I'm wanting to do a Test E and Anadrol cycle. Test e for 12 weeks between 500mg-750mg pw split between Tuesday and Thursday and Anadrol at a undecided dosage of either 50 or 100mg ed.
I've also got Nova, Chlomid, Armidex and Proviron on hand.
So my question to you guys are,
: What would you recommend my Anadrol 50 dosage ed? New to Anadrol will be my first course using these
: Would you run just Proviron during the cycle? or Armidex aswell as Proviron? if so what dosage/ ed or eod? and why?
: Would Chlomid and nova two weeks after last pin be enough for pct? if so again what dosages would you recommend and when ed or eod etc? 

I've done 1 previous cycle in the past, so I'm pretty new to steroids. the last course was a 12 week test e and 10 week deca course which saw good gains.
I'm 24 years old weigh 82.55 KGs, 13 stone in british  and im 6ft 3 been training hard for 2 years now.
My goal is to bulk and would love to hit the 95.2544 mark/ 15 stone.
Sorry to be a pain but I don't really jot down what my carb/protein etc intake I just try and eat like a horse with as much fatty food as possible due to being a very very hard gainer ( i'll probably get slaughtered for saying that, but hey ho!).
Please be patient with me as im new to this and may have missed some points out. Any help would be brilliant even any productive critism would be fine, I'm hear to learn! 

Cheers.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 2, 2016)

Will possibly add deca to the cycle, what you guys reckon?


----------



## bvs (Jan 2, 2016)

Never used anadrol but I would start low at 50mg. You will also want to have Nolvadex on hand for the anadrol gyno. Arimidex will not work for anadrol gyno.

Proviron is not a substitute for an AI. I would take Arimidex from the beginning of the cycle

Adding deca is up to you. But remember it has a long half life so you will have to wait longer to start PCT. As for the PCT dosages and such you should check out the stickies and you will find a wealth of information from the knowledgeable bros here


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 2, 2016)

ok bud. thanks for your advice! do you think prov would be good to run ed at 50mg to help stop the bloat and harden up the muscle from the Anadrol and test? if so would you recommend to start the prov on the fifth week once I've finished the Anadrol or from the start?
My initial though was the run prov 50g ed to help stop bloat and harden up the muscle for a fuller look after the 4 weeks on the Anadrol then start the armi from day one (what dosage of armi would you recommend on the cycle?) then like you said nova if I get gyno off the Anadrol.
and finally a pct of nova and Chlomid two weeks after my last jab.
how does that sound?


----------



## bvs (Jan 2, 2016)

I've never used proviron so I can't really comment on dosage etc but anadrol is pretty toxic so I would be wary of running another oral alongside it. But hopefully someone else can chime in with more info on the two. There are plenty of bros on here that love their anadrol!

I'd run the adex 0.5 mg eod from the start and see how you go from there.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 2, 2016)

~180 lbs at 6'3" and training hard for 2 years:
Son YOU NEED TO EAT. Yeah I know, I know, you're a hard gainer. But this is one thing fully in your control. No matter how much you're eating now, you CAN eat more, and you MUST if you want to grow.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 2, 2016)

Fk the drol and pound back the food. Drol isn't an oral to fk with until you are more seasoned and have the eating deal figured out first. 

I personally don't fk with dbol or drol now day's as all I've ever accomplished with either of these two were high bp, feeling lazy, bloated like a balloon and non stop back cramps......

I prefer to feel the opposite


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 3, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> ~180 lbs at 6'3" and training hard for 2 years:
> Son YOU NEED TO EAT. Yeah I know, I know, you're a hard gainer. But this is one thing fully in your control. No matter how much you're eating now, you CAN eat more, and you MUST if you want to grow.



Hard gainer my ass.
Increase fat intake then. It isn't shit to pour evoo into a protein shake made with whole milk or half&half
Nor smash a couple of pb&j's washing it down with a big glass of vitamin d whole milk for post workout.

Go ahead take the drugs they are not going to help you keep what you gain when you come off.
Waste of $


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 3, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Hard gainer my ass.
> Increase fat intake then. It isn't shit to pour evoo into a protein shake made with whole milk or half&half
> Nor smash a couple of pb&j's washing it down with a big glass of vitamin d whole milk for post workout.
> 
> ...



I wish I could eat like that every day foreverrrrrr..... I would be a fat pig in a matter of months or Joe Schwarzenegger it's a 50 - 50


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm going to give drol a go as I've done 60mf of dbol in my last course and it all went well.
Appreciate the advice though!



GYMBRAT said:


> Fk the drol and pound back the food. Drol isn't an oral to fk with until you are more seasoned and have the eating deal figured out first.
> 
> I personally don't fk with dbol or drol now day's as all I've ever accomplished with either of these two were high bp, feeling lazy, bloated like a balloon and non stop back cramps......
> 
> I prefer to feel the opposite


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Could you explain more what evoo and pb&j is please? 
I've previously done a course of test e, deca and dbol and kept the majority of gains.
Weight wise anyway as thats my goal, to pack on as much weight and size aa possible then once I've got a decent frame to me then think about cutting up and concentrating on definition




SuperBane said:


> Hard gainer my ass.
> Increase fat intake then. It isn't shit to pour evoo into a protein shake made with whole milk or half&half
> Nor smash a couple of pb&j's washing it down with a big glass of vitamin d whole milk for post workout.
> 
> ...


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Could someone tell me what cycle they'd do as a beginner. With the help of, test e/deca and drol. With armidex/nova/chlomid and proviron. 
How often they'd take the drug and at what dosage please. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Milo (Jan 3, 2016)

If you're less than 200 pounds steroids shouldn't  even be in your vocabulary. Especially considering you've already done one and still remain at 180.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Would appreciate if someone could propose a beginner cycle which includes test e/deca/drol. With nova/chlomid/armidex/proviron. 

Thanks!


----------



## thqmas (Jan 3, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Could you explain more what evoo and pb&j is please?



Pb&J is the secret ingredient of a successful bulk. It's secret, and only top bodybuilder know what it means.

But my advise to you is Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches.

evoo my refer to Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pb&j hmmm.....


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Start with 50mg of anadrol


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 3, 2016)

50 drol/dbol I'd run dbol.....
600 Test E/C
500 deca

Eat eat eat eat eat eat eat then eat some more!


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

How wwould you go about using proviron/armi/nova and chlomid if you would? 
Appreciate your help


GYMBRAT said:


> 50 drol/dbol I'd run dbol.....
> 600 Test E/C
> 500 deca
> 
> Eat eat eat eat eat eat eat then eat some more!


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 3, 2016)

There are a number of excellent PCT threads here on UGBB bud. Just do a search and pick your poison.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 3, 2016)

Like said above, start with 50mg of Drol and getting your eating straightened out.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cheers lad. Any you from the UK or all across the pond?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 3, 2016)

We have people all over.
Read at least the first 2 stickies at the top of this forum. 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/64-Anabolic-Steroid-Cycle-Discussion
The 3rd is good general info as well. 
See if that doesn't cover most of your questions. 

THEN as us for help with anything you're having trouble with.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok cool. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 4, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Pb&J is the secret ingredient of a successful bulk. It's secret, and only top bodybuilder know what it means.
> 
> But my advise to you is Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches.
> 
> evoo my refer to Extra Virgin Olive Oil.



I'm still pretty excited about making a shake with half and half.  OMFGGGGG  carry unsalted peanuts and jugs of rolled oats with you everywhere. that's my secret..... Who Wants to EAT?!?! WHo The **** WANTS TO EAT? HOOORAY!!!     - Mel Gibson


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 4, 2016)

add 2200 cals to you diet now.  Hold the drol, run the tes and just keep learning man.......you kinda put the cart in front of the horse, now that we got you in line.....lift/eat/sleep.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 5, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> add 2200 cals to you diet now.  Hold the drol, run the tes and just keep learning man.......you kinda put the cart in front of the horse, now that we got you in line.....lift/eat/sleep.


I wouldn't add so many calories at once.  Better to progressively add them.

OP: If you do run drol, use choline and Inositol at 3grams daily for a month following cessation. Myself and many others used it to remove fat deposits from the liver after using oxymetholone.  For some reason, drol does that A LOT more than other orals.


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Jan 5, 2016)

Cheers! From next week I'll do a blog on how the course goes. Give you something all to laugh at ha


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 15, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Would appreciate if someone could propose a beginner cycle which includes test e/deca/drol. With nova/chlomid/armidex/proviron.
> 
> Thanks!



Test E 400mg/wk and Deca 400mg/wk.  Forget the drol right now, use it later.

In all seriousness, if you're 180 and 6'3" you need to start tracking calories.   Years ago I thought when I was 5'7" and 130lbs that I had a huge appetit and ate everything, once I started tracking my food I realized I was full of shit and it was all mental.  I stuffed my face like crazy for years, yes even when you aren't hungry, and I weigh the same as you now... and that's after my last cut from 190.  

You won't get the most out of this cycle right now, I would wait until you can get yourself naturally above 200lbs at least... but you wanted a cycle so I answered that above.


----------

